# Working on Soap Label with Photo Paint



## Rebbetzin (Aug 17, 2010)

I have been working on a label for my Goat Milk Soap.

Here are a few examples to show you.

I like this one best







My husband likes this one better.






With so many goat pictures here on my computer, I could used lots of different photos.

Here are a couple more labels





I am just learning how to use Photo Paint. It has some neat features.

Like being able to lighten just a portion of a photo.

Here is what I mean.

This the original photo. 






It was early morning and the light was very bright. the goats and I were too dark to be seen very well.

I was able to crop and lighten just my face and part of the larger goats head.






Then I adjusted the brightness, and this is the edited and cropped photo






In a few years I ought to be able to do some neat photo editing.


----------



## Calliopia (Aug 17, 2010)

I also like the first one the best.  Nice work!


----------



## tiffanyh (Aug 17, 2010)

Great,,,,first one is my favorite!


----------

